# Relocating to South Africa



## GOULDY (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, 
My family and I are planning on moving to South Africa. My wife is a South African living in Northern Ireland. We have two children 9 & 2 years old. We are planning on moving to Alberton-Brackendowns to be closer to her large family who still reside there. Is this an area we should be avoiding or is it OK? 
My wife has experience in the financial sector and i'm a qualified carpenter. Will we have any trouble finding work? 
Any comments you have regarding these issues will be greatly appreciated as we are seeking advice from people outside the family.
Many thanks


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

GOULDY said:


> Hi,
> My family and I are planning on moving to South Africa. My wife is a South African living in Northern Ireland. We have two children 9 & 2 years old. We are planning on moving to Alberton-Brackendowns to be closer to her large family who still reside there. Is this an area we should be avoiding or is it OK?
> My wife has experience in the financial sector and i'm a qualified carpenter. Will we have any trouble finding work?
> Any comments you have regarding these issues will be greatly appreciated as we are seeking advice from people outside the family.
> Many thanks


Hi

You do not say wether you have visited before. I do not know this area.

I can only give you my experience. we were in a similar situation as you. We visited many times over the course of a few years before deciding we wanted to move.

South Africa is like Marmite you will either love it or hate it, we love it.

If you have never visited go and try before you buy, and not just once go several times.
Get a feel for the area that you intend to settle in, then decide.

you will get all sorts of advice and opinions, from crime isnt a problem, others will tell you that rivers of blood running down the street will meet you every time you leave your house.

the truth is somwhere between the two. only you can decide if it is right for you and your family.


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

I may say so-so.
Joburg South is not the best place to live in, but it is ok


----------



## GOULDY (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Stevan, 

Many thanks for your reply.

Sorry I didn't mention but we have been before. We've visited a couple of times and absolutly love the country, but we are unsure about the area. 

You are right though about peoples views. It's a very touchy subject.

Thanks again...


----------

